# Liquid Viagra / Cialis



## wasme (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I am wondering if you can tell me if the liquid versions of viagra/cialis are safe ??   I have used cialis in pill form (via prescription).. but think this would be far more cost effective.   From what i understand it is a solution that you shake then measure an amount out ??    Is there any way to ensure that you are not intaking a concentrated amount from one time to the next?? and finally does it work exactly the same as the pill form?

Thanks again..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've used it before, and it works.  It actually works faster than the pills do.  I believe it was a brand called "kamagra" or something close to that.  I also got liquid cialis from a chem site as well that worked.  Viagra helps me out during my hard work out days.  You would be surprised to see how many guys use it just for the gym alone.



/V


----------



## wasme (Mar 22, 2012)

You take it before a workout?  how much?   and what effects do you get in the gym...


----------



## XYZ (Mar 22, 2012)

wasme said:


> You take it before a workout?  how much?   and what effects do you get in the gym...



Reduces blood pressure


----------



## jwa (Mar 22, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Reduces blood pressure



Hmm. That's interesting. I never would've thought of using it pre-workout for fear of dreaded gym boners


----------



## cube789 (Mar 23, 2012)

kamagra gel is quick to take effect, doesn't taste too good but is absorbed fast


----------

